# afterburner dosnt allow to change the values for rx580 8gb



## ceasr (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello guys,

I've just got a msi armor rx580 8 gb . i cant changed the values from the afterbruner . Anyome can solve this problem ? 

motherboard: tb250 btc


Thnk you


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 6, 2017)

ceasr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've just got a msi armor rx580 8 gb . i cant changed the values from the afterbruner . Anyome can solve this problem ?
> 
> ...


Apply?


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 6, 2017)

What values ? Core clock , memory etc ?


----------



## ceasr (Oct 6, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> What values ? Core clock , memory etc ?




None of them as you see below.  I have lalso gtx1060 by the way for this card there is no problem . Only for the rx580 i cant changed the values


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 6, 2017)

its reading like it does when the dirver isnt installed.....check the NON beta driver to see if it works


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 6, 2017)

I see there are listed 2 580s , do both look like this ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 6, 2017)

ceasr said:


> None of them as you see below.  I have lalso gtx1060 by the way for this card there is no problem . Only for the rx580 i cant changed the values
> View attachment 92739


Are you running Windows XP, did you just add the card in if so uninstall all drivers and afterburner and reinstall.

@jboydgolfer is on the same tac , i asked about xp just because


----------



## ceasr (Oct 6, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I see there are listed 2 580s , do both look like this ?


Yes both seems like that ,  only gtx 1060 is like above.  I noticed that not only afterburner  but also the hardware monitore software (in below you can see )


----------



## ceasr (Oct 6, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Are you running Windows XP, did you just add the card in if so uninstall all drivers and afterburner and reinstall.
> 
> @jboydgolfer is on the same tac , i asked about xp just because



i use win7 and tried several times the driver and afterburner  re-install but no solution .


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 6, 2017)

I've read that people are having problems with AB 4.4.0 Beta 16 and the Aug 23 blockchain driver. The solution seems to be run the Aug 11 driver or use an earlier version of AB.

https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6vvv15/updated_amd_blockchain_driver_beta/

FYI 4.4.0 Beta 18 is out now. Might be worth trying.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## ceasr (Oct 6, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I've read that people are having problems with AB 4.4.0 Beta 16 and the Aug 23 blockchain driver. The solution seems to be run the Aug 11 driver or use an earlier version of AB.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6vvv15/updated_amd_blockchain_driver_beta/
> 
> ...


Bın


No bro i just tried it no result. İ am sure that its about something else not the after burner version


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 6, 2017)

Sounds like an issue with the drivers or afterburner itself. What about the built in OC software, WattMan ?


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm able to replicate the problem by opening AB settings and unchecking "Enable hardware control and monitoring" under the General tab. So make sure you have that checked for the cards you're having the problem with.


----------



## ceasr (Oct 6, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I'm able to replicate the problem by opening AB settings and unchecking "Enable hardware control and monitoring" under the General tab. So make sure you have that checked for the cards you're having the problem with.



İts already enable bro


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 6, 2017)

Just try strixx or another program. Also, be certain your doing restart ,*bro*  (couldnt resist)


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Oct 6, 2017)

Use 17.9.3


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 6, 2017)

LocoDiceGR said:


> Use 17.9.3


He's mining. So...probably not the best idea.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Go back a few gpu drivers and afterburners, now make sure you have your chipset driver installed too


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 7, 2017)

Current version of Sapphire Trixx is the only utility that works on RX580 8GB.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> Current version of Sapphire Trixx is the only utility that works on RX580 8GB.


That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Especially for an MSI branded card. Which are pretty much guaranteed to work with AB.

Here's a vid of AB 4.3.0 working with an RX 580 8GB









I can find posts all over the place of people saying they're using AB with their RX 580 8GB without issues. I can only find one post from a guy saying he had trouble with his RX 480 8GB, but it was fixed with "MSI Afterburner's latest update"(dated Oct 1).
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3480733/msi-afterburner-working-amd-radeon-update.html

Seems like if anything it's a driver compatibility issue. I don't suppose you have any better explanation as to why you're making that statement...do you? Because I'm standing right on the fence, ready to call total BS on it.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Oct 7, 2017)

Why you are not using the latest AB?


----------



## ceasr (Oct 7, 2017)

LocoDiceGR said:


> Why you are not using the latest AB?


I have tried the last one.  I thınk ıts not about the versıon of AB. Probably ı should change something on win7 settings . Thıs issue kills me . Or on mothetboard (tb250-btc) . Only gtx1060 values i Can change not the rx580s


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 7, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Especially for an MSI branded card. Which are pretty much guaranteed to work with AB.
> 
> Here's a vid of AB 4.3.0 working with an RX 580 8GB
> 
> ...



If you say so. 

I just benched a Gigabyte RX580 for Team Cup.  In W7 and W10, and half a dozen different driver versions from current back.  No utilities worked to increase voltage except the newest Trixx version.
Just my personal experience. 
No need to be a dick about it.


----------



## theonek (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, explain this.... On the picture AB is running with beta blockchain drivers and all sliders are working, especially on 8GB version of RX580...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2017)

A gpuz


Mr.Scott said:


> If you say so.
> 
> I just benched a Gigabyte RX580 for Team Cup.  In W7 and W10, and half a dozen different driver versions from current back.  No utilities worked to increase voltage except the newest Trixx version.
> Just my personal experience.
> No need to be a dick about it.


I agree here.
I've got a few 580s and two dont work well with Ab ,no power slider though mem and core clock adjusters work, both saphire cards with modded bios ,my three reffs work fine(also modded to 580s from 480s), and saphire trixx didn't work consistently and frequently starts up with crazy clocks and volt values shown ie zeros for clocks and volts shown in millivolts to five decimal places, i just use wattman for them all it is less glitchy and actually holds the clocks as apposed to the oc software eventually resetting clocks as ive seen all others do after a few days on..
To say it works for definite on all is optimistic, they frequently have unsupported vrm controllers etc


----------



## ceasr (Oct 7, 2017)

Guys i solved the problem . .   Only what i did is pluged the hdmi cable form gtx1060 to any of my rx580. And i Can change anything from the AB now


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2017)

ceasr said:


> Guys i solved the problem . .   Only what i did is pluged the hdmi cable form gtx1060 to any of my rx580. And i Can change anything from the AB now


I personally face palmed here, not just because your fix is simplicity itself but because I should have been onit ,its a common issue while mining, I've actually been their(same issue) too 
I didn't click tut.


----------

